# I can sing now without things threw at me



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Just got the Digitech Vocalist 5...wow!!!!!!!!! voice correction and the harmonys are outta this world...5 part !!!

Johnny this is what you want...


----------

